

Nokia announces Ovi - music, maps, games, and mobile social networking in one - jsjenkins168
http://mobilecrunch.com/2007/08/29/ovi-knocking-at-the-door/

======
jsjenkins168
Nokia continues push as a mobile content company, with ambitions to compete
with Apple and Google.

More coverage here: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/08...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/08/29/AR2007082900603.html)

~~~
danw
Best of all, they're going to make it open. Nokia have a great track record
with helping developers so it should be good.

